# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  - email =

## Davius

*E-mail!*

E kam pa të përkthyer si *adresa elektronike*, *posta elektronike*, apo të shqipëruar  me shkrim edhe si *imejll*. 

Po si mund të shqipërohet fjala EMAIL?

----------


## ClaY_MorE

E ke përkthyer mirë. 

*E-mail = electronic mail* në shqip: *postë elektronike*.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Mesazh elektronik.
Ka shume fjale te huaja qe nuk mund ti gjesh nje fjale te sakte ne shqip..

----------


## luka Boroti

e-mail => Poste elektronike eshte perkthimi i duhur.

----------


## BesmirG

"Posta elektronike" eshte ne rregull.

Si shkurtim une perdor "posta-e"; te kuptohemi, kur e dua diçka teresisht shqip, sepse e-maili ngelet e-mail, sadoqe te duam ta ndryshojme.

----------


## lklk

> E ke përkthyer mirë. 
> 
> *E-mail = electronic mail* në shqip: *postë elektronike*.


*Perkthim perfekt.*

----------


## Vesel Hysa

> *E-mail!*
> 
> E kam pa të përkthyer si *adresa elektronike*, *posta elektronike*, apo të shqipëruar  me shkrim edhe si *imejll*. 
> 
> Po si mund të shqipërohet fjala EMAIL?


Ka kohë që e vras mendjen, si mësues gjuhe, se si do të ishte më së miri që për këtë nocion të ri të ditëve tona të gjendej një term i përshtatshëm, kuptimplotë dhe i pranueshëm, qoftë si "shpikje", qoftë si kalk ( ndonëse kalkëzimet nuk parapëlqehen në gjuhësi si neologjizma),  dhe, m'u ka forcuar bindja se, në vend të togfjalëshit "POSTË (ADRESË) ELEKTRONIKE'', por edhe të termave të tjerë të anglishtes, në gjuhën tonë, s'do të kishte qenë keq ta përdorim sajimin "POSTEL":shfletoj postelin, dërgoj me postel, komunikoj me postel, si fjalë e përbërë nga POSTË dhe ELEKTRONIKE. Si ju duket propozimi?

                                                                    Me respekt,
                                                                        Vesel Hysa

----------


## hot_prinz

fjalen FAX kurre nuk e kemi perkthy ne gjuhen shqipe, e edhe fjala E-Mail do te mbetet e tille si fjala FAX. Apo perdor njeri [kopje e distances] ne vend fjales FAX?

----------


## Vesel Hysa

> fjalen FAX kurre nuk e kemi perkthy ne gjuhen shqipe, e edhe fjala E-Mail do te mbetet e tille si fjala FAX. Apo perdor njeri [kopje e distances] ne vend fjales FAX?


Po edhe fjala FAX vjen  nga një gjuhë tjetër, nga latinashtja: FAC SIMILE( bëje të ngjashme, riprodhoje saktësisht nënshkrimin, dokumentin, dorëshkrimin), në fillim e përdorur me parashtesën TELE(telefax), më vonë e shkurtuar në FAX, pa TELE. Pra edhe në gjuhë të tjera kanë ndodhur (e ndodhin) sajime të ngjashme me POSTELIN. Pastaj fjala FAX e anglishtes në gjuhën shqipe duhet të shkruhet e të shqiptohet FAKS e jo FAX, në pajtim me Rregullat e drejtshkrimit e të drejtshqiptimit të shqipes. Çështjet gjuhësore trajtohen prore mbi bazën e konventave shkencore, të marrëveshjeve, për t'i bërë ato lehtësisht të përdorshme dhe sa më mirë të kuptueshme për përdoruesit  e gjuhës, në rastin tonë, të gjuhës shqipe. Gjuha jonë edhe ashtu si është aktualisht rënkon mjaft nën ngarkesa të shumta, si barrë të panevojshme, nga gjuhë të huaja, prandaj, mendojmë, njëfarë "atdhetarizmi" gjuhësor(jo i skajshëm, ekstrem( jo extrem) na është i nevojshëm, madje i dobishëm.

----------


## hot_prinz

I nderuari gjuhetar i gjuhes me te embel ne bote, gjuhes shqipe, 


Mua, si nje amater i gjuhes me te embel, fjala FAKS sadokudo me duhet pak me normale dhe i afrohet fjales origjinale FAX per nga ana e shkrimit.

Por si do te duhej te shkruhej fjala E-Mail ne gjuhen e embel shqipe?  - Imejll!?

Citoj Davius ..apo të shqipëruar me shkrim edhe si *imejll*... 

Me te vertete mua personalisht po me nevrikosin dhe po me shtyejne te ignoroj keto terme gjuhesore, ku shqiperimet e fjaleve te huaja si ne shembulin e fjales FAKS, e posaqerisht fjalet qe kam hase ne te shkruar dhe te perdorura ne media si: imejll, stajll, kulleri, imixhi, interfejsi, etj., me duken si krijim i fjaleve qe nuk mund te gjejme fjale adekuate per ti pershkruar ne gjuhen shqipe dhe per ta pasuruar gjithsesi fjalorin tone te embel shqiperojme, fonetiken e fjalis se huaj e kthejm bukvalisht ne fjale te re te gjuhes shqipe.

Ne kete rast p.sh. fjala imejll jo vetem qe nuk eshte direkt ekuivalente me origjinalin fjalen E-Mail por as edhe qe e spjegon kuptimin e termit ne gjuhen shqipe, dmth eshte nje asgje. Cfare po bejme ne ne kete menyre, po mbushim gjuhen tone me terma te pakuptimte derisa ta kthejme gjuhen tone ne nje gjuhe te pakuptimte.

Pse nuk veprojme si gjuhet tjera te huaja, nese nuk gjejne ndonje fjale adekuate ne gjuhen e tyre, ne gjuhen e shkruar marrin komplet fjalen e huaj si origjinale duke ia shtuar eventualisht si ndihmese ne kllapa pershkrimin apo fonetiken e asaj fjalie. Ne keto raste fjala FAX, do te duhej te shkruhej FAX (FAKS). Dmth. gjithmone fjala origjinale duhet te shkruhet ekzakt si origjinali. Fonetika e termave te huaj duhet te spjegohet ne kllapa e jo ta zavendesoje nje fjale te re me fonetiken e shkruar, per arsye te mirekuptimit te termave internacionale ne gjuhe te ndryshme.

----------


## Vesel Hysa

Kuvendimi ynë për çështje gjuhësore leksikografike, fjalëformuese, terminologjike-shkencore e shqiptimore, i nderuar Hotprinc(hot prinz), mbase do të duhej të mbaronte, sepse dy kuvendarë mund të pajtohen e të kuptohen vetëm nëse janë afër njëri-tjetrit me njohuri, me pikëpamje e me mendime, mirëpo, meqë në raste të ngjashme diskutimesh janë lexuesit ata që mund të përfitojnë më shumë, prapëseprapë vendosa t'i them edhe pak fjalë për problemin e ngritur nga Daviusi.
   Juve si amator(ju e shkrueni "amater", por kështu thuhet e shkruhet serbokroatisht) i "gjuhës më të ëmbël në botë, gjuhës shqipe", fjala FAKS ju duket "sadopak më normale dhe i afrohet fjalës origjinale FAX për nga ana e shkrimit".Po a s'ju bëri fare përshtypje dëshmia për origjinën e FAX-it? Në gjuhë, Hotprinc i nderuar, një edhe një kurrë s'bëjnë dy. Gjuha është dukuri dinamike shoqërore që ndryshon e zhvillohet në varësi nga shumë faktorë: gjuhësorë tradicionalë, kulturorë, historikë,psikologjikë, sociologjikë, madje edhe politikë. Leksiku i një gjuhe pasurohet, rritet e ndryshon varësisht nga nevojat praktike në jetën e përditshme të përdoruesve të saj, por disa fjalë të reja, që quhen HUAZIME, mund të inkorporohen në fondin e saj leksikor vetëm nëse u përshtaten rregullave morfologjike, fonetike dhe ortografike të gjuhës marrëse. Që të bindeni për këtë le ta analizojmë pikërisht termin E-MAIL(electronic mail). Elementin MAIL anglishtja e ka huazuar dikur nga gjuha frënge.Në "origjinal"(si thoni ju), në frëngjisht e kishte formën MALLE(lexo: "mal") dhe emërtonte një kuti, arkë apo valixhe. Rreth vitit 1793 në frëngjisht u krijua termi "malle-poste" me kuptimin "karrocë për bartjen e dërgesave postare". Në gjuhën angleze, me trajtën e ndryshuar nga "malle" në "mail" ka hyrë si fjalë e re rreth vitit 1860. Pra, anglofonët nuk e huazuan ashtu si ishte në frëngjisht, por ia përshtatën natyrës së anglishtes dhe që atëherë termi "malle" (origjinal) i frëngjishtes, as nuk shkruhet, as nuk shqiptohet si më parë në frëngjisht, por sipas nevojave praktike të anglofonëve "meil". Tani frankofonët e kanë huazuar nga anglishtja me trajtën "mail", por as këta nuk e shqiptojnë "meil", por "mel" sipas sistemit fonetik e fonologjik të frëngjishtes, ku "ai" japin tingullin "e". Mirëpo frankofonët kanadezë, kuebekasit, e përdorin për këtë kuptim termin "courriel"(lexo: kuriel), sepse janë më fanatikë në kultivimin e ruajtjen e gjuhës së tyre amtare për t'iu shmangur ndikimeve të anglishtes. Ne albanofonët (shqipfolësit), po të ishim AMATORË (të vërtëtë, ë?) të gjuhës sonë, s'do të përdornim kaq shumë fjalë të huaja pa kurrfarë nevoje duke i pasur në përdorim termat dhe shprehjet aq të përshtatshme e të kuptueshme, si: staf, në vend të personel; për momentin, në vend të hëpërhë,ose tani për tani; draft për projekt;  spostoj për zhvendos; sensibël për i ndjeshëm;surprizë për befasi; menaxher për drejtues; monitoring për mbikëqyrje; impenjim për zotim; fokusim për përqendrim e shumë e shumë të tjera( do të mbusheshin disa dhjetëra faqe me shembuj të ngjashëm). Dhe kush e bën këtë? Pa dyshim prirjet snobiste të individëve pa kulturë e vetëdije të mjaftueshme kombëtare. 
    Dhe meqë u pëdor këtu fjala snobist, le të merremi pak edhe me të, pasi që si ndërkombëtarizëm përdoret edhe në gjuhën shqipe. Fjala SNOB e anglishtes e ka prejardhjen nga latinishtja, nga togfjalëshi SINE NOBILITATE( pa fisnikëri, pa bujari). Po si u krijua kjo? Ja "sa pa lidhje":S(ine) NOB(ilitate) = SNOB. Tani kjo fjalë e re merr kuptim të ri: mendjemadh, që i përbuz njerëzit e thjeshtë, që e konsideron veten të zotin pa qenë vërtetë i tillë. Po shqip? Shqip i përshtatet sistemit gramatikor  të gjuhës sonë: snobi, snobët, snobëve, snobin, e të tjerë.
   A nuk shihet e kuptohet nga gjithë sa u tha më sipër se është e mundshme dhe e lejueshme, madje edhe e pëlqyeshme,të krijojmë terma të rinj për nocione të reja, ashtu si veprohet edhe në gjuhë të tjera, për nevojat tona praktike gjuhësore? Ç'të keqe ka po u përdor POSTEL-i ynë sipas analogjisë me COURRIEL-in dhe SNOB-in?
   Natyrisht se s'do të ngulim këmbë që ideja jonë duhet të ngulitet menjëherë si zë në Fjalorin terminologjik të informatikës. Ne vetëm bëmë një propozim duke e arsyetuar, tani, jo pak bindshëm.

----------

